# Good  news.



## QuickSilver (Sep 11, 2015)

Hubby's genetic testing of his prostate cancer is back..   Its called the Polaris Test and his tumor scored -0.5 which means it is a non-aggressive form of adenocarcinoma with a 10 year mortality rate of only 3% if left untreated..   So we feel a whole lot better about our decision to go with Active Surveillance.   The doctor feels better too and told him he would see him in November for another DRE and PSA.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 11, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Hubby's genetic testing of his prostate cancer is back..   Its called the Polaris Test and his tumor scored -0.5 which means it is a non-aggressive form of adinocarcinoma with a 10 year mortality rate of only 3% if left untreated..   So we feel a whole lot better about our decision to go with Active Surveillance.   The doctor feels better too and told him he would see him in November for another DRE and PSA.



That's just great news QS!!  You guys have sweated that out long enough.  Finally great news.  Tonight you need a cold bottle of the best Champagne and a super supper.  I am delighted to hear it.  Congratulations my friends.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you Jim...... it's been very difficult waiting for these results... had it come back as aggressive, we would have been scheduling surgery.  At least we can now relax a little and enjoy the next few months...


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 11, 2015)

You bet.  More than months, years most likely....


----------



## jujube (Sep 11, 2015)

Three cheers!!! Good news to hear.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 11, 2015)

Happy the news is good, QS.  A relief I'm sure.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 11, 2015)

Good news indeed, happy for your hubby, you and the rest of the family that this worry has been lessened.


----------



## Lon (Sep 11, 2015)

That is good news.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Great news indeed, I know you and hubby are relieved.


----------



## Pam (Sep 12, 2015)

Excellent news!


----------



## Debby (Sep 12, 2015)

You and your husband must be so thrilled QS!  I'm very happy for you both.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 12, 2015)

k:  That's just great, QS. The world is a happy place again.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you all...   I know this is good news... but I must keep in mind... this is STILL cancer..  and he has to have a PSA and an exam every three months.. so life will be lived with a Damocles sword over us every three months..   You can never be complacent when you are talking about cancer..  never..  But we have the best scores on our side... the lowest Gleason score...  a very good Prolaris score...    I would still rather there be NO cancer...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 12, 2015)

It is still promising news and you have been granted time to think things through with diminished fear and stress.
I understand your concern and rejoice at your reprieve. Does this make sense to you?

:bighug:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you for sharing your Good News with us!


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 12, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> It is still promising news and you have been granted time to think things through with diminished fear and stress.
> I understand your concern and rejoice at your reprieve. Does this make sense to you?
> 
> :bighug:




Yes it does DW....  and thank you..... but I am still frightened..


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 12, 2015)

Wonderful news, QS, so glad to hear it!


----------

